

IOS T&Cs Updated to Allow In-App Subscriptions - mryall
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/02/with-the-daily-launch-ios-developers-can-also-offer-subscriptions.ars

======
mryall
At this stage, Ars reports that the subscription service is limited to content
subscriptions for apps like magazines and newspapers. However, I'm sure this
payment model for apps will be lucrative enough to see expansion into other
areas within the next year.

